# joel tasman #6 tyco stockers



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

thers a set of these on the bay right now. guys got a reserve and wont take $250.00 for these as a bid. limited production. blue and yellow #6 joel tasman stockers. are they really that rare. i got on of these bodies in ok condition - paint rubbed off a bit. let me know guys- thanx


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

They are Very Rare. The seller is the only seller I ever saw that had more than one.
10 yrs ago in Butler, Pa. he had about 30 total.
Ask yourself, how often do I see these come up for sale on Ebay?

They are worth good money if In unmolested shape. they came from a small J.C. Penny set.

I have the one with blue stripes on hood, don't have the other one.
Hope this helps,

Keith


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

How about the auction number so we can see them?

Thanks,
Marty


----------

